# Window Scratches



## Waggie (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm just wondering the best way to get scratches out of windows, ive been told to use T Cut !
Is there a specific product for acrylic windows?
Tbay has a product called xeropol does anyone have any info about this product?

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*scratches*

Hi bud there is a product available from your local caravan shop for acrylic windows but having tried I was not happy with the result as it left a dull and unclear finish where I had polished the scratches, defo do not use T-cut far too abrasive I think you will find.
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we had a query about this the other day -

I used this fenwicks windowise


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

When I bought my van I missed the 2" abrasion down the centre of a window caused by the Safari room rubbing against it, also several other scratches caused by branches etc.
After asking advise on here I tried Brasso it took every mark of the acrylic windows, great stuff.

Charlie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there had several down various windows on van some quite deep,
fortunately i have car body repair shop ao mopped windows with some g10 a fine cutting polish, brought them up as new
worth considering popping to local bodyshop only take em 15 mins to do all windows
mark


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I use Auto Glym Super Resin polish......coincidentally did mine 20 minutes ago :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree, Brasso works quite well


----------

